# New Garrett GT35R



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Ok, just came home after a 3 our drive. Just picked up my Garrett GT3582R. It was ordered from 034 Motorsport, by a Audi 2.2T tuner, but the turbo was to small for his aim at 750whp. So I got the brand new 35R for a good price.
BUT!!
Is this a A/R82? The exhaust port where you put the DP on, shows 63mm or 2.5"








The exhaust part sais: ATP h4...








Some pics
































And the "old" T04S 60-1 A/R 63


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: New Garrett GT35R (Norwegian-VR6)*

there should be an AR number on the inside of the hotside (where the turbo bolts to the manifold)


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: New Garrett GT35R (TBT-Syncro)*

Only numbers on the hotside I can see is: "ATP h4" Outside on the hotside and 070307 also outside.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: New Garrett GT35R (Norwegian-VR6)*

That looks like a t4 housing. If so, I think the only t4/35r is either a 0.68 ar (from Precision) or a 0.82 ar from ATP. Seeing that the housing says ATP on it, I would guess it's the 0.68 ar Precision housing


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: New Garrett GT35R (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_That looks like a t4 housing. If so, I think the only t4/35r is either a 0.68 ar (from Precision) or a 0.82 ar from ATP. Seeing that the housing says ATP on it, I would guess it's the 0.68 ar Precision housing


----------



## kurty85 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: New Garrett GT35R (Norwegian-VR6)*

There is another t4 housing that is 1.06 a/r and a split flange t4 housing also that is 1.06 a/r


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: New Garrett GT35R (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_That looks like a t4 housing. If so, I think the only t4/35r is either a 0.68 ar (from Precision) or a 0.82 ar from ATP. Seeing that the housing says ATP on it, I would guess it's the 0.68 ar Precision housing
















lol, this post makes no sense. you say it could be ATP or precision, but then guess its the Precision, since it says ATP on it.
lol


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: New Garrett GT35R (TBT-Syncro)*

Well, is there any mesurements I can take, to be sure?
It was ordered from 034 Motorsport as a A/R 82


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: New Garrett GT35R (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
lol, this post makes no sense. you say it could be ATP or precision, but then guess its the Precision, since it says ATP on it.
lol

It was sarcasm man








I just meant that if it said ATP on it, it was obviously the 0.82 ATP housing


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: New Garrett GT35R (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_That looks like a t4 housing. If so, I think the only t4/35r is either a 0.68 ar (from Precision) or a 0.82 ar from ATP. Seeing that the housing says ATP on it, I would guess it's the 0.68 ar Precision housing

























That turbo is not new, like mr. Leebro said, it's a .82 housing but with T4 flange made by atp.
Again, not new


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: New Garrett GT35R (killa)*

here's a noob turbo question for ya... is there any benefit in goin to a t4 .82 housing over the t3 .82 housing?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: New Garrett GT35R (turboit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboit* »_here's a noob turbo question for ya... is there any benefit in goin to a t4 .82 housing over the t3 .82 housing? 

Usually t4 turbos are physically larger (giving them a larger radius), so the same 'ar' has a larger flow area. I swear I remember hearing, and killa will know if this is true or not - hell, maybe he was the one that said it, that the t4 atp 0.82 housing is the same physical size as the t3 housing, only with a t4 bolt pattern. Looking at the pictures, that looks like a lot of meat between the flow area and the bolts, so I'm tempted to believe it's true.
If you were just asking in general, that's a bit more involved


----------



## cncpete (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: New Garrett GT35R (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
Usually t4 turbos are physically larger (giving them a larger radius), so the same 'ar' has a larger flow area. I swear I remember hearing, and killa will know if this is true or not - hell, maybe he was the one that said it, that the t4 atp 0.82 housing is the same physical size as the t3 housing, only with a t4 bolt pattern. Looking at the pictures, that looks like a lot of meat between the flow area and the bolts, so I'm tempted to believe it's true.
If you were just asking in general, that's a bit more involved










Hmmm, you got me thinking if that is true or not?? We have a cutomer with an R32 with one of those turbos on it. It spools like a SOB, but I am not sure it quite feels like a T3. It also does not seem to choke up top, it pulls hard all the way to redline. I always just assumed it was a true T4. I will have to take a better look at it next time it is in.


----------



## cncpete (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: New Garrett GT35R (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_









That turbo is not new, like mr. Leebro said, it's a .82 housing but with T4 flange made by atp.
Again, not new


I think he meant the turbo was new to him. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lol that is why I clicked in this thread though.


_Modified by cncpete at 11:24 PM 2-18-2008_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: New Garrett GT35R (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_









That turbo is not new, like mr. Leebro said, it's a .82 housing but with T4 flange made by atp.
Again, not new

Ok, Killa. So im good to go for putting this thing on my Kinetic stage 3?








It will fit the Kinetic manifold?


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 7:53 AM 2-19-2008_


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: New Garrett GT35R (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_
Ok, Killa. So im good to go for putting this thing on my Kinetic stage 3?








It will fit the Kinetic manifold?

_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 7:53 AM 2-19-2008_

should bolt up just fine, the kinetics manifold is drilled for T3 and T4 turbos. you could probably call them and ask them to whip you up a 3" downpipe with the V-band setup for that turbo too.







nice lil upgrade if you don't already have a 3" downpipe


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: New Garrett GT35R (turboit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboit* »_here's a noob turbo question for ya... is there any benefit in goin to a t4 .82 housing over the t3 .82 housing? 
.
Bill,
Not if they have the same interior volume, IIRC the ATP .82 T4 housing has the same interior volume as its T3 counterpart (took a quick look when they came out then set it on its way) so it's just a different flange, but like other people said here, the T4 housings have more volume as they are a bit wider than the T3 ones, so a .69 T4 housing may have the same volume as the .82 T3, etc
There's also oddball turbos out there from oem truck applications, the most famous one would be the "euro T4" that has a divided T3 inlet flange.
hope this helps
Paul


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: New Garrett GT35R (killa)*

ahh thanks Lee and Paul for clearing that up... Although I'll probably be using a holset turbo on the vr, I was considering the gt35r turbo


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: New Garrett GT35R (turboit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboit* »_ahh thanks Lee and Paul for clearing that up... Although I'll probably be using a holset turbo on the vr, I was considering the gt35r turbo

If it works good, do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

